# Va / Nc / Sc Camping Trip



## samvalaw (Feb 17, 2005)

We are planning a week long camping trip for next month and have no firm destination yet. Our thoughts are Myrtle Beach, Coastal NC, or up near Smith Mountain Lake in Va. We have a 4 year old and want child friendly, plenty of water, possible water skiing for dad and some type of local festival or at least some entertainment outside of camp. Anyone want to help us plan our trip or join us for some camping? Dates are from 8/23 - 8/30. Thanks for the input.


----------



## Outback Wannabe (Dec 18, 2004)

If you like lots of things to do, there is Myrtle Beach SC with lots of CGs. Here are the ones I can recall: Myrtle Beach Travel Park, Apache Family CG and Pier, Lakewood CG, Ocean Lakes CG, Pirateland CG. All have pools and are oceanfront. Some have lazy rivers, putt putt, and other attractions within the CG.

Want something not as busy, Myrtle Beach State Park (oceanfront), Myrtle Beach KOA (2 blocks from ocean if I remember correctly). Want to be more secluded I have heard that Huntington Beach State Park is a good place to go.

I can't give you any info on NC or VA. Hope this helps.


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

You also have Huntington Beach State Park. It has the best beach I have seen near MB.

Check MB Chamber for more MB information.

My wife and I really enjoyed the Carolina Safari. We learned a lot about the history of the area, and it was a good way to sort of learn our way around. It is how we found Huntington Beach. We HIGHLY recommend it.


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

Just got back from Camp Hatteras. We love it there. 
The New Bern KOA is nice too (On the Neuse River)


----------



## Hokie (Jul 10, 2006)

We really enjoy North Bend Park on Kerr Lake on the border of Virginia and North Carolina. The campground is just outside of Boydton, VA. Here are some pictures of site #193 which is right by the water and one of the beaches. It is definitely not Myrtle Beach, but if you want to be in the woods with water and small beaches, this is a great place. Water and Electric hookups, but not sewer. They do have several dump stations. This park is run by the Corp of Engineers.

You can see all of the sites by going to reserveusa.com and going to North Bend Park.

Good Luck!
-Sam


----------



## WillTy3 (Jul 20, 2004)

Steve

We stayed at Willow Tree last year, in a town called Longs, SC (Myrtle Beach), This is the best campground we have stayed to date, not including Disney!! Check it out.
http://www.willowtreervr.com/home/home.asp

Will


----------



## jgerni (Nov 10, 2003)

The only decent campground around Smith Mountain lake is the state park. The camping fee includes the access to the beach and boat ramp.

If you get a chance check out the new camping section at Chippoke State park. see pics


----------

